# Name Base Recording - HELP!!!!!



## Policy Peddler (Nov 5, 2007)

I am ready to change to Direct TV from Dish Network!

A couple weeks ago Dish network "updated" my dvr to the NBR, if I would have known this was coming and what it was going to mean I would have BLOCKED the update!
I have spent more time talking with Customer Service than watching TV. There seems to be no way of knowing or controlling what is going to be recorded!

This is the 3rd week I have had the NBR and the 3rd week it did not record the NASCAR race or only recorded part of it.

When I select something on the guide to record, in this case the Nascar race. It may or may not tell me there is another program going to be recorded at the same time. The DVR says it is going to prioritize the recording. It does not tell you what program it is in conflict with, does not give you a choice which program you want to record. 

I like to watch the first 1.5 hours of the 2 hours of Race Day on speed channel, in the past you chose the Race Day from the guide and selected it. Then I like to watch the 1/2 hour pre race on the channel that the race is on. So you select that from the guide it tells you there is a conflict and you can adjust the timers.

With the new NBR you select Race Day then select the Pre Race program. It tells you that it is going to "prioritize the recording". There is no way of knowing what it is going to record. Then you have to go back into the system manually and move recordings because they are not in a priority list. You have to ad recording manually. That is put in the time, date and channel of what you want to record.

I spent a hour on the phone with customer service the night before to be sure I had the recording right. Again this week it recorded part of the first program and none of the second.

The Nascar race it did not start recording at the beginning, it started on lap 31, then only recorded a program that my son put in a week ago with out telling me it was going to do that. Then did not even go back and finish recording the race. JUST LUCKILY I SAW IT HAD STOPPED RECORDING so i ended up with the last 50 laps of the race!

Last week it never started recording and luckly I turned on the TV to watch the last 5 laps.

I have asked them to swap out my receiver that does not have the name based recording, they tell me that is not available. Tomorrow I am going to find someone that has Direct TV and see how that recorder works, and change to that Provider. 

Does anyone have any other answer?


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

There is a way to enter the priority list. I don't have the link to the offical NBR insert that explains all. However, you are correct in that you are informed of conflict and that the STB will use priority to resolve. Each timer that is created is put at the bottom of the list, so it means that if you see the conflict/priority message, it is that last timer you just created that will not record. Unfortunately it is up to the user to go the Timers List and visually inspect or change the priority. Furthermore, when the Create Timer screen appears, there is an option to "Set Priority" located to the right with the other options. This allows you to manually set the priority of that timer before the final step to create that timer.

Don't give up just yet. Perhaps someone will provide the link to Dish NBR specifically written for the 50X series. Once you read the insert, it will all make sense.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Rob Glasser posted the E* manual revision.

See: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=107817

Oh, and while I have learned to live with NBR, spending much time on priorities, I still frequently just set a timer for "once" or "weekly" and set the start and stop times. However, that doesn't always work....


----------



## Policy Peddler (Nov 5, 2007)

I had moved them to the top of the priority list.
What a hassle, every time i set a dvr to have to go into the priority and move things in addition to try and figure out what is conflicting.

The race yesterday Never told me there was a conflict.

plus the other recording never recorded anything so there must not have been a conflict, it must just have figured since the program was on for 2 hours even though i was only set to record a hour and a half it would not record anything in the other half hour.

I guess my question is, why go backwards with their soft ware!


----------



## TomH (Jun 11, 2005)

Policy Peddler said:


> I had moved them to the top of the priority list.
> What a hassle, every time i set a dvr to have to go into the priority and move things in addition to try and figure out what is conflicting.!


Of course you have to set it in the priority list. If there's a conflict between two different recordings how would you expect the DVR to know which one to record? The priority list is everything. Get used to editing this. If it's a one time recording you know you want just move it to the top.

As for determining what's conflicting... I haven't had a chance to play with this on a 50x yet to see if it's the same but on the 622 the easiest way to find the conflicts is to go to the "Daily Schedule". It's under "menu" on the 622. This lists what will be recorded and what will be skipped. From this list you can manually select and skip conflicting recordings. Hopefully this all exists in the 50x since I use it a lot.


----------

